# how bout this workout?



## 2-Swole (Apr 7, 2006)

**Good or Bad Workout (opinions)**

Ive been training M-F every day w/ weights with Friday being a repeat of mondays workout.  My cardio is about 30-40 min. tues, thurs, and sat. I also do abs about 20 min. hard every day except sun.  When i start on my decca and winny should i change my workout so that my muscles get more rest or should i keep it the same.  Also should i keep doing abs everyday? I was thinking maybe a M,W,F,Su workout w/ every other day as an off day! But then when and how much do i do abs and cardio?okeowned


----------



## Juicyr6 (Apr 11, 2006)

2-Swole said:
			
		

> Ive been training M-F every day w/ weights with Friday being a repeat of mondays workout.  My cardio is about 30-40 min. tues, thurs, and sat. I also do abs about 20 min. hard every day except sun.  When i start on my decca and winny should i change my workout so that my muscles get more rest or should i keep it the same.  Also should i keep doing abs everyday? I was thinking maybe a M,W,F,Su workout w/ every other day as an off day! But then when and how much do i do abs and cardio?okeowned



how about train every other day...and on the days you dont train do cardio and abs...
thats what i do


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 5, 2006)

I also beleive training every other day or every 3 days, is all you need if youre intensity is where it should be.


----------

